# Movie about Gen (Ret) Romeo Dallaire?



## FSTO (9 Jun 2006)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20060608.DEVIL08/TPStory/TPEntertainment/Movies/?source=somnia

People outside of the military seem to be very enamoured with this man. Likely because of the tragic figure that he portrays.

Do you think that he deserves a movie being produced about him?


----------



## mcchartman (10 Jun 2006)

> "I am not interested in a Hollywood version of this story," says Dallaire, who is now a senator. "I'm interested in an accurate telling, one with respect for the facts and what really happened."



Of course, he was bound to make that statement. But nevertheless, if this is true, than it's not a matter of whether Dallaire _deserves_ or not to have a movie produced about him. It's about educating the younger (and older) generations about a part of world history, which, although highly mediatized at the time the events took place, we cannot afford to ever forget. In my opinion, it just so happens that Dallaire played one of the most vital roles in these tragic events so any movie relating the tragedy in Rwanda cannot be complete without him being portrayed.

Like all historical movies, the quality of the end product will be highly dependent on the choices of the producer(s) - whether to stick with facts alone or whether to aim for the biggest audience possible (which would likely involve some distortions of facts and/or elevating one or more characters to the status of hero, in a typical Hollywood fashion). The co-producer seems to realize that:



> If you're in a much higher budget range, you are going to have to answer to studios that may ask you to make compromises. That's not what we wanted to do. We wanted to make sure this story was told properly.



From this point on, we can just wait until the movie is released and hope for the best...


----------

